

Google: ChromeOS could immediately replace 60% of Windows desktops - wiks
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/25/google-chromeos-could-immediately-replace-60-of-windows-desktops/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+fortunebrainstormtech+(Fortune+Brainstorm+Tech)

======
wccrawford
The final reason people stick with Windows isn't 99% of their daily tasks.
It's the 1% that can't be done well (or at all) on another OS, usually because
the app just doesn't exist. And since that 1% varies so much from person to
person and job to job, it's not just a matter of making sure an app gets
created for it.

The first reason is momentum, of course. Why switch to another OS if you don't
have to? People need a reason to make changes. Especially costly ones. Even
for a free OS, there's a lot of cost in training and support during the
changeover and for a while after.

------
dekomote
This statement can be true if 60% of the PC's were low end configurations
and(or?) 60% of the Windows desktops have high-speed, HA internet connection.
Eastern Europe suffers from unstable, slow and expensive internet connections
with high traffic restrictions. In my country, the most used internet package
is limited to 20GB/mo traffic up/down and after you exceed it, you get
64/32kbps speed.

I pray every day for Linux to replace 60% of Windows desktops. And I am
talking about OS thats far more mature, usable and functional. I don't think
this will happen in near future, and I really don't think that ChromeOS will
achieve that.

------
faz
That is a really strong statement.

> "He also says he hopes it will put corporate systems administrators out of
> work because software updates will be made automatically over the Web."

I wonder how will they be able to push updates in corporate environments which
are behind firewalls and restrict access to the outside world.

------
RtodaAV
Getting ahead of ourselves aren't we

